# Receptor para control remoto de alarma de auto



## adcade (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola, tengo un control remoto de la alarma de mi auto y tiene 2 botones, uno activa la alarma y el otro la desactiva. Lo que quiero hacer es un receptor que reciba esa señal y abra o cierre un circuito, el receptor tiene que ser lo mas pequeño posible y me gustaría que me guiaran para armar el receptor


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 16, 2009)

no estoy seguro, pero como los receptores y los transmisores suelen ser más o menos parecidos... podrías emplear el otro control remoto (si es que te lo dieron... porque yo de la moto solo tengo uno)... más compacto que eso?


----------



## Natanjimenez (Abr 24, 2011)

adcade y ese control que tiene que señal de radio envia??? o con que protocolo trabaja


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola Natanjimenez

El mensage a que haces referencia está fechado 16/Dic/2009.
No creo que respondan.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

